# xfx or sapphire vapor x 5770?



## armysgt1

I decided to go with a 5770 rather than a 4890, for two reasons. First, it's about 30-40 bucks cheaper and a full hdmi output. Second, it has directx 11 support. I know directx 11 isnt a big deal now, but i really don't feel like buying another video card within the next year or so. I would rather be future-compliant. This being said I need to make a decision between xfx or the sapphire vapor-x. I know the xfx has the double lifetime warranty which I really could care less about, and the sapphire has a better cooling solution(so I've read). I will probably be overclocking to some degree by the way, not getting too crazy. I would like to hear your thoughts on this issue, thanks!


----------



## The Chad

If you aren't planning on selling the card then the double life-time warranty is pretty useless.

I'd go for the sapphire if you say it has a better cooling solution. Although I've heard some of their cards are faulty.

Basically just go for the cheapest or one you prefer.


----------



## joh06937

i have the xfx hd 5770 and i have no complaints about it really. i NEVER go above about 55* C (with fan on 100% however but you can just turn the game sounds up). the only trouble i have had is overclocking with a second monitor. i have heard of others with this same thing. at stock settings there are ABSOLUTELY no problems at all with any games or any amount of monitors. but when i overclock with a second monitor i get some verticle tearing. overclocking with one monitor is great though. some games seem to disapprove of the overclock (like assassin's creed or hitman 4 blood money) but other games like dirt 2 and batman arkham asylum let me go as far as ccc lets me go, which is 960 and 1445. on dirt 2 and batman arkham asylum i can play with maxed out (maybe lay back to like 4x on aa) settings and still have great fps. for the benchmark on dirt 2 i set everything to ultra high and got a lowest fps of 29.5 (probably not limited to this card). can't go wrong with this card.


----------



## linkin

I'd get the XFX one, but i'm somewhat of a fanboy of their cards. ANY card could be faulty, from any manufacturer. If you are on a budget, there is nothing wrong with powercolour, and they also have an aftermarket cooling solution.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

I'd go with Xfx, you cant beat em for support and warranty


----------



## Twist86

XFX is a trusted brand imo...I have always been pleased with their Nvidia cards.


----------



## diduknowthat

I don't know about the 5770, but my XFX 4890 is loud of a vacuum. Vapor X has gotten stellar reviews being the best stock cooling solution out there, I would go with that.


----------



## Bodaggit23

XFX

I don't know about Sapphire's customer service, but XFX is top notch.


----------



## ganzey

XFX def. the double lifetime warranty is nice if you plan to resell.


----------



## lubo4444

I would go with the Sapphire.  I never had problems with their cards so far.  Also the Vapor-x is really quiet and also it keeps the card a bit cooler than the regular card.


----------



## mx344

Ive had both saphire and xfx, and there both great, havent had issues with any other there cards so i can't speak on there support, because there products have been so great, the cooling is better on the saphires, my xfx card is a hell of a lot louder, but i hardly notice it anymore, but with these company's there both great, quality parts, i would go for the cheapest you can find.

These are my preferences.
xfx-nvidia
saphire-ati


----------



## Shane

XFX all the way,fantastic support,warrenty and hardware.

Usualy XFX prices are cheaper than every other competitor too when new cards are released.


----------



## armysgt1

thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## bomberboysk

Cant go wrong with either, sapphire has been making ati cards for a long time while xfx is still newer to the ati side of things. Sapphire has the best when it comes to aftermarket cooling vs reference designs, and their customer support is generally better, while the actual warranty with xfx is somewhat better.


----------



## Mr soft

I´ve got the 5750 vapor-x , I´m very happy with it. 
The fan on auto doesn´t go past 40% and is inaudible. Very low idle temps and has descent heatsinks all over the ram and vr. perfect for OC´n


----------

